# How many fry should I expect?



## JGENIS (Apr 8, 2011)

How many fry can I expect my Yellow Lab to have? What about my White Top Hara? They're both holding, just wondering what to expect in a few weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

About 20 each. Less for new moms and possibly more for experienced mothers.


----------



## JGENIS (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, no room to keep all those babies! Thanks for the info, now I will plan on growing a few out in the breeder net, and sacrificing the rest.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

Yep I now have the same problem my yellow lab is holding got a broader tank. But my 250gal isn't ready yet and my other tank isn't going to be big enough for them all.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It really depends on the size/age of the mother. The younger/smaller, the smaller the brood. In extreme cases of small fish, say less than 2", you can have just 4-6 fry. With larger older individuals you can have 15-30.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

I am going to piggyback/revive this thread so I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have to start a new one. I have 8 juvenile yellow labs, white top hara, and rusties so this thread seemed appropriate.

I got them as juveniles and they've all grown to around 2". I've noticed some of 'larger' one starting to chase and shimmy. Now I have a rusty with a swollen jaw. I would assume she is holding. The last 3-4 days she swims around during feeding time, but never opens her mouth to eat anything. She swims right at each piece and they bounce off her face. Kind of like she is on 'eat autopilot', but then doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t due to holding. Does this sound like a holding fish? First one ever, so I just want to make sure.

My real question is should I let the new mothers go through the process and mature/spit the fry into the main tank the first few times so they 'get the hang of it'. Or is it OK to remove and strip the mother on her very first batch of fry?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes it sounds like a holding Mom. No reason not to remove and strip a first time Mom.


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

up-date on my labs. Fourteen fry, 3 jumped out of the breeder tank and were eaten. and eleven live, moved them to the 10 gal tank and all seem to be doing well. thanks for all the help.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats on the fry. Follow-up on the holding rusty.

Is it possible for a first time 'mom' to fail? This Rusty I described above behaved like she was holding for a good week. Then one morning I went to feed and her jaw was not swollen anymore and she started eating. Could she of accidently eaten the eggs? Or spit them too early? I assume is could be common for a first time mom to not hold properly through the whole process. But I just wanted to make sure. I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t seen any dancing/mating activity since then.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had that happen more often than not with first time moms. They should keep them the 2nd time. 
I have a hongi and elongatus chewere holding first time right now, going to let them both spit in the tank even though I really want the chewere fry!
Takes minimum 1 month for them to hold again IME


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Most of my mbuna weren't successful the first time or two. I have some vics that took 4 tries to make it all the way. And I have one female peacock who often gets so hungry/excited at feeding time that she often loses some eggs while trying to get food...and the other fish think it's a great treat for them.


----------

